# Spookywood's Ivy Man/ Man Eating Plant



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

So, around Halloween time every year the Travel channel starts to air it's America Haunts and Halloween Haunts specials (all of which are amazing), and I was watching one of them with my little bro, and he saw the Ivy Man costume that Spookywoods designs and was amazed. He had wanted to be some sort of a swamp creature last year, but we never got around to it, so this year we thought why not?

Our original plan was to sew some pants and a shirt out of a dark green camo pattern we found at the fabric store, but we were very lucky to score a camo hoodie and pajama pants combo at the thrift store. Our plan was to use leaves from some fakes houseplants, hotglue them on, and then over top of that drape some seaweed type plants over to give the drippy swamp plant effect.

Four fake house plants and about six and a half hours of hot gluing later, we had our costume. It turned out really well in my opinion, luckily my bro was cool with accepting that it wouldnt look _exactly_ like the original.

View attachment 8574


Here he is crouching in my oversized flower pot (for my maneating flower costume) just like the guy in the original costume would do. I have to say, that if I were not expecting him to move, I would have been fooled myself.

View attachment 8575


View attachment 8576


On Halloween he had his face painted dark green, which added nicely to it. Given more time we probably would have added a green mesh screen to cover the face. (He sort of looks like the Gordon's fisherman covered in seaweed!)

View attachment 8577


I will post about my costume too


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

For my costume, we sort of followed the plant related theme, and I was a cartoony man eating plant. I say cartoony because I was in no way scary, and I sortof looked like the pihranha plant from Super Mario Brothers (you know the one that comes out of the green pipes?)

I was originally going to go for a more Audrey II look, but then I realized I was not ever going to be able to faithfully replicate such a work of art or be fully satisfied. I ended up going with a somewhere in the middle costume. The stem and leaves were made out of felt, we sewed it together, turned it inside out, and then cut the edges of the arms to look more leaf-like. The head was made in two seperate halves, with the top one being slightly bigger, both having been outlined on the inside with white felt teeth. I had to frame it out a bit with a coat hanger to make it not so droopy, but it was worth it.

I searched the stores endlessly for a large, plastic flower pot that would be big enough to take out the bottom and still be able to walk in, but came up short. In the end I ended up using one of those big round tubs that can be used for storage or cooling drinks (or if you are a horse person like me, mucking stalls at shows) and I sprayed it a flat, satin spray paint. I couldnt find an exact terra cotta color, so I found the closest thing. I used heavy duty scissors to cut out the bottom, and I left the handles on. I ended up just being able to hold the pot up with my thighs when standing, and I used the rope handles when walking. I tried some makeshift suspenders to keep it up, but just decided i would deal. Some brown fabric around the base of me put the finishing touches on it.

By far not our best work, but it was satisfying nonetheless. We are good at making very cartoony looking costumes, so this was a natural fit for us. Enjoy!

View attachment 8578


View attachment 8579


View attachment 8580


Give any feedback you want, constrictive criticism always accepted!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Holy smokes that came out good. My friend bought a camo jumpsuit but we didn't have time to do what we wanted. I will be looking for good deals on fake plants to do what you did. Great job!!!!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Awsome job on those. That would fake me out.


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for the compliments. 

Sycho, as far as plants go, we were lucky enough to have a neighbor moving out down the road who was just getting rid of some of her fake plants, but the seaweed was from Hobby Lobby, which we just happened upon when it was 50% off. So if you are still interested, I would just troll around there, cause they have these unannounced sales every so often.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

darkpenguincowboy said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments.
> 
> Sycho, as far as plants go, we were lucky enough to have a neighbor moving out down the road who was just getting rid of some of her fake plants, but the seaweed was from Hobby Lobby, which we just happened upon when it was 50% off. So if you are still interested, I would just troll around there, cause they have these unannounced sales every so often.


Thanks, I need to find out if we have those down here.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Im not sure if we have Hobby Lobby here in Fl. Sycho. But you can also check the aquarium supply stores for the fake seaweed.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice job on your costumes!


----------



## backword (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello i am in need of a wares the clown costume and want to know if anyone here has it and will sell it also i am wondering if anyone has a business and is selling one i would really appreciate this also i want to know if anybody has bought things (expensive costumes) from thehorrordome,or the haunters depot and been happy with there purchases thank you for your help


----------

